# Rustoleum wood stain?



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone used this stuff? 

Came across some today at lowes and I really liked the cabernet color stain they had because of the red tint but I haven't heard of Rustoleum making a wood stain so I'm kind of skeptical.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Varathane has been around for quite a while.










 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

dbales said:


> Has anyone used this stuff?
> 
> Came across some today at lowes and I really liked the cabernet color stain they had because of the red tint but I haven't heard of Rustoleum making a wood stain so I'm kind of skeptical.


If your talking there new ultimate stain yes, it is a nano pigment stain. i have there whole series of monochrome colors, none of their marketed mixed colors, i formulate my own stain colors so i don't use premixed colors. Not to long and they will be popular since their able to penetrate the wood instead of sitting on top like larger particle pigment stains. There are better ones out there but not available to the market yet, probably next year or so. They will continue to improve them as their doing right now, but for home use i think Rustoleum's works fine. And for the price there a bargain. The only thing i wouldn't have done is named them "ultimate" leaves little room for the next even smaller types to work with name wise,lol. Pretty soon they will be as small as dye particles or very close to it. At that point they will become the pigment stain of choice. Why? - because they wont fade like dyes. 

I think you'll be impressed with them so go on and take the leap.:yes:


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Had to hear it from the pros before I made the purchase. Gotta watch every dollar these days lol.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

dbales said:


> Thanks guys. Had to hear it from the pros before I made the purchase. Gotta watch every dollar these days lol.


Get back wqith your results ok?:yes:


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

chemmy said:


> Get back wqith your results ok?:yes:


Will do.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

im just curious .................why do any of you use stain ? except for some closet shelves i did recently , i dont use stain. what is everyone staining ?


----------



## Chairmon (Jul 13, 2011)

chemmy said:


> i have there whole series of monochrome colors


Where can you pick those up?


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> im just curious .................why do any of you use stain ? except for some closet shelves i did recently , i dont use stain. what is everyone staining ?


Good point bob, I'm in agreement to a degree. That degree is "if" everyone would stop using colors or wanting things colored, then i would have no problem with it at all. I love natural woods. On the other hand, One has to look at the overall picture which also must include color being used everywhere on everything. 

Personally, and feel free to disagree, I like to wear different colors of clothing, and i like cars or other vehicle colors in a range of hues. Black or white or natural metal colored cars are just not my thing. Nor are natural uncolored clothing fibers or synthetic fibers anything i like either. Now this doesn't mean i don't like some natural fibers or even some metal colored cars [chrome for example] - but for the large part, no. 

In your case it may be different i don't know?

Since we do have colors and some of those colors can actually be used to "enhance" the natural color of woods, to make them appear even more eye appealing, at least to great deal of people i've been in contact most of my life, I would say that is the main reason and answer to your question. If you want, you can also blame the designers, architects, psychologist, and every nation on earth who has found and used "natural" pigments and other colors for centuries. 

Who knows Bob, maybe one day you will find a piece of wood or furniture that has beautiful natural wood, but you or your significant other find yourselves thinking " boy, i wish it was just a little redder or yellower, or oranger," etc.. Only because it doesn't blend in with your other furnishings or designated area of use. Who knows, maybe then you might just say " Hmmmmmm? i wonder??? :yes: 

But if not, at least you'll now understand why a lot of people do :thumbsup:


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Chairmon said:


> Where can you pick those up?


You can't as of now, I'm testing them out along with several others. but i will let you know when i find out ok? Keep in mind none of these companies who sell or will sell them make thier own sub-micron pigments. They purchase the product and make there own final stain or other offerings. I test the raw products and make my own stains and colors and then test those stains out. Report back on my likes or dislikes and how they were tested and used, among other things.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> im just curious .................why do any of you use stain ? except for some closet shelves i did recently , i dont use stain. what is everyone staining ?


I've been using it because I've been working with less than desirable woods. I'm just starting out with woodworking so I'm not running out to get some walnut, red oak or any other slightly more expensive woods right now. Right now I'm working on a shelf to house my shot glass collection using wood from a pallet we had laying around at work. As chemmy said, I'm looking to enhance the look of the sub par wood to bring out something worth looking at. I'm also playing around with a burn technique to darken the wood and draw attention to the almost non-existant grain. I like the look of natural wood as well and can't wait to get into some prettier boards but you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bob sacamano said:


> im just curious .................why do any of you use stain ? except for some closet shelves i did recently , i dont use stain. what is everyone staining ?



Some woods have a natural beauty, and look beautiful with a natural finish. The point to staining is that there is a choice. That choice isn't always up to the craftsman. For those of us in the business, clients have the choice and the requirements aren't always easy to meet. 

They could walk in with a sample piece of wood stained and finished and just ask if it can be matched. Or the sample could be a picture on a page torn out of a magazine. Ultimately when selling the work finish samples are usually required. If I can't match the sample, I could be out of my shop rent money. 

It can be thought of as the creative part of finishing, that isolates the art to the very few that are capable.










 







.


----------

